# Monster Beats By Dre Disassembled..



## hnic247 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok long story short.I dropped my headphones and now theres no power (red light not coming on)..so i opened them up and a cord in the left ear was disconnected or torn (pictured below)..my question is how do i get power back into these things..where do i connect the loose cables pictured below to?..Seriously any feedback will greatly help and this is site is my last hope. i can send money through paypal to the person who helps me fix it.
















http://img69.imageshack.us/i/img0217nx.jpg
http://img511.imageshack.us/i/img0221w.jpg
http://img35.imageshack.us/i/img0223zz.jpg


----------



## hnic247 (Feb 10, 2011)

added pictures


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2011)

On the first picture, is that wire on the left bottom not connected to anything?  If so that came disconnected from that circuit board over to the right.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 10, 2011)

hnic247 said:


> i can send money through paypal to the person who helps me fix it.



queue PVTCaboose

all you gotta do is reconnect the wire...


----------



## hnic247 (Feb 10, 2011)

No. The other end of that cord is connected to the circuit board. 

NEW PICTURE: http://img710.imageshack.us/i/img0224cn.jpg/


NOTE: No cord at all is connected to the battery. Im sure tthere should be.


----------



## hnic247 (Feb 10, 2011)

Where do i connect the cords?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't think you how how electronic works here bro...  looks like these wires are unplugged:


----------



## hnic247 (Feb 10, 2011)

I def dont know electronics but i do know those wires are disconnected..my question is where do i connect them to in order to get the power back into my heaphones??


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 10, 2011)

go to walmart.. buy new $10 headphones.. black and yellow black and yellow


----------



## hnic247 (Feb 10, 2011)

plz anybody else have any other suggestions?


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 10, 2011)

put em back together and take it back from where you purchased them


----------



## timta2 (Feb 10, 2011)

Does this help? 

 Monster Beats By Dre *torn apart!*


----------



## qubit (Feb 10, 2011)

Those connections need to be soldered back on, at the very least. Perhaps the cables even replaced. Perhaps the driver units are damaged? Who knows. It doesn't matter.

_As you don't know stitch all about electronics, I'm afraid that you haven't a hope in hell of repairing them, no matter what advice you get here._ In particular, soldering irons are hot, dangerous devices. Used incorrectly and clumsily, they can give you terrible burns and can start fires in your house. Not worth it, huh?

If you've never used one before, then you need to be supervised and trained in their safe use and proper use first.

Either give them to a knowledgeable friend to fix, or throw them away and get new ones. Take care not to rip the cable out this time...

Sorry to put a downer on it, but I'd rather put you out of your misery than keep you hanging on with false hope, dude.


----------



## Bitaddict (Apr 8, 2011)

*Extra Pix*

Hi, I'm new here and am in the process of trying to repair a pair of Beats for a coworker. Here are some photos. I hope this helps.


----------



## trickson (Apr 8, 2011)

hnic247 said:


> Ok long story short.I dropped my headphones and now theres no power (red light not coming on)..so i opened them up and a cord in the left ear was disconnected or torn (pictured below)..my question is how do i get power back into these things..where do i connect the loose cables pictured below to?..Seriously any feedback will greatly help and this is site is my last hope. i can send money through paypal to the person who helps me fix it.
> 
> http://img69.imageshack.us/i/img0217nx.jpg
> http://img511.imageshack.us/i/img0221w.jpg
> ...



Well dude unless I have them in my hands I can not fix them . I mean I could but I need to have them here ! So what you should do is put them back together get the receipt out and take them back or you can go to wall mart and get a new pair or send them to me here in New Mexico ( YES it is part of the USA ! ) and I can fix them up for you . Other than that , I do not know what you can do . The wires have come off and you need to get them back ONTO were ever they go ( As I do not have them here I can not tell were they go ) .


----------

